# how to get history logs off of a router



## greeneyedgirl (Sep 12, 2012)

I need to know if I can get a history log of websites visited on my wireless network and if so, how do I do this. My router is a Sagem Fast 1704 from windstream. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Under Management -> System Log, disable it and reboot router. Then re-enable and see if those naughty logs are gone.


----------



## greeneyedgirl (Sep 12, 2012)

I actually need to know how to retrieve my history logs. I have a Sagem Fast 1704 router.


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Then just click View System Log under Management -> System Log and save them.


----------

